# How do you get your wood home?



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a pickup truck that is getting a little old. I'm looking at new trucks but I keep noticing how I could spend much less money for a car that would also be much more fuel efficient. Then I have to ask myself "how would I get my wood home?". Some cars let you fold down the back seat and open the truck for a couple boards per trip but I can't see anyway to get a sheet of ply home.

Do all of us just own trucks?


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

On the job even owning a pickup truck I sometimes get wood delivered to me. It might cost you 20 or 30 bucks a trip, but owning a truck sure cost some $$$$. Just how much ply do you use a year? It might even be cheaper to rent a truck for a day…


----------



## printman (Apr 1, 2007)

I just borrow my Wife's minivan which (just) allows a 4' wide sheet to pass and the length is 9'. I still have to take out 2 captian's chairs and a bench seat. I drive 32 miles one way for work and I have to drive a car that gets 30 mpg. I was spending over $60.00/tank of gas when the prices were high.


----------



## damianpenney (Jun 22, 2007)

A roof rack works just fine for me, but the one time I needed a load of drywall I opted to rent Home Depots big truck, super cheap.


----------



## RAH (Oct 14, 2007)

I have three pick ups ( self employed, roofing), all with lumber/ladder racks and a open 5' x 8' trailer. The trailer wood work well if all I had was a car. Cheap, lower insurance, less maintenance and can be used for other projects.


----------



## gizmodyne (Mar 15, 2007)

In my Explorer I could fit a 4' wide piece of plywood. My new car not so much. So I plan to just a) rent b) borrow or c.) pay for delivery.

I limit myself to 8 to 10 footers when it comes to lumber and stick them out of the hatch.


----------



## JimmyC (Jan 31, 2009)

I use a p/u truck, but have been thinking about a trailer. If all you neeed to pickup is wood in fairly small amounts (up to a half ton), I'd think about the trailer. Everything but a compact car is pretty much capable of pulling a small trailer.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

I've got an old pickup truck that I drive to the lumber yard and back and that's about it.

Before we had that, I loaded everything into the back of my 2004 Pontiac Grand Am. The only problems I had where with sheet goods. I could never get anything 4' wide in the car. However, once I was able to get tree bales of welded wire and 15 fence posts in the back. I had guys in trucks sitting, watching, and taking bets against me getting it all in and on the road. I did it, though.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

I haul it home in my truck. I also own three full sized pick-ups so I have a choice as to which one to use. But, if I tried to use my wife's I am sure she would object since that one is definately not a working truck. But, to tell the truth, when it comes to hauling I could pack more in my old minivan, when I had it, than I can my pickup. I hauled loads of 16' base, crown, and quarter round in it by opening the passenger window and could even shut the hatch.


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

If you own a truck and it is paid for why incur a new bill. My truck is a 1999 and paid for. I could not live withoiut my truck. As for fuel effiency, how many tankfuls to recoup the cost of a new vehicle? Keep the truck and use the money saved to buy more wood.


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

I built two roof racks for different cars and carried tons of wood over the years on them. The problem with the new cars is they don't have the rain gutter rails the cars used to have to put the straps on. If your car does have a strap secure spot I'd build a roof rack. Really works good for me.


----------



## Tommy_Joe (Dec 10, 2008)

A had a Ford Ranger ('93) that was a tough little truck. It did however lack cab space, an automatic tranny, 4X4, and a long bed. (It had a 6' bed.)

So in late 2003, I went up in truck…










Fuel milage is not great (duh!), but that's not why I got it. It has the extended cab, auto tranny, 4X4, and, most important, and 8' bed. I do allot more than just woodworking, so if I need to haul machinery, concrete, stone, pavers, etc etc etc, I'm covered with a 14,500lb GCWR rating and 3000lbs capacity in the bed. (Already hauled 4500lbs of oversize riverstone in the bed with no problem.)

Gas prices will always change… Your needs will change rarely. JMHO.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a mid-sized car and a small SUV. I kinda lean toward thinking I would rent a truck if I had to haul several sheets of 4×8 plywood or sheetrock.

I have to admit I have used a utility knife and straight edge to cut down a couple sheets of sheetrock while at a box store (after I paying for them). This particular store had a person monitoring cars leaving the enclosed yard area. The clerk would look at your sales slip and glance into your vehicle to make sure you weren't making off with more than you paid for. I was not sure if the clerk would recognize what I had in the car was once a couple of full sheets of sheetrock. Anyway it worked out.

As I get more into woodworking, I seem to ponder with greater frequency, "just how am I going to get this or that home?" I could call a friend or my Brother to use their pickups or to ask them to help haul, but I don't want to over do it.

Sheet goods can be rough on the interior of a car, so maybe renting a pickup is the way to go.

Dalec


----------



## spaids (Apr 15, 2008)

I also have the added difficulty of just wanting to go pick up like one or two sheets of ply on a whim. I might wake up on a Saturday morning and its sunny and warm and I decided to build a cabinet for my drill press to sit on. This past Saturday I picked up 10 board feet of red oak and made a coat rack/ shelf with some drawers. I didn't know I was going to do that Friday night. Its nice to be able to just go and get your wood when you want as often as you want and not have to worry about getting a quantity worth the expense of a rental truck. I barely have room for a shop in my garage so a trailer is out of the question. Another issue I have is that I've never owned a car. Every vehicle I've ever had was a pickup. The thought of owning a car is scary, like I'm going to paint myself into a corner.


----------



## bluchz (Mar 1, 2009)

I have a full size pickup, with a toolbox bed that is usually full and dirty.I use a landscaping trailer, which could probably be pulled behind a car, if it wasn't loaded heavy, or SUV.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Last spring we traded the F150 for the E350 15-passenger van. I can get 12' boards in there but they go between the 2 front seats. Since I deliver some of the stuff I make and we have 2 kids and 2 large dogs the van was a better fit for us. It gets the same mileage as I was getting in the F150 which beats the F150 when I had to use a trailer for delivering furniture.

We will be getting a roof-rack this summer once the canoe is done.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I had a Camaro and an Impala with a hatchback. It's amazing what you can fit in them.

In the Camaro I could actually fit a couple sheets of 4'x8' plywood in there. It hung out the back by a couple of feet but no big deal.

In both I could fit quite a bit of lumber. Enough for one of two projects anyway.

Now I have a little Nissan Frontier pickup that works for anything.


----------



## MrsN (Sep 29, 2008)

I have a mazda 6 hatch-back, with the back seats folded down I can fit an 8 foot long board in the back. The trunk is not quite 4 feet wide so, when I need something in a sheet I take my husbands truck. I generally do smaller projects so there is enough room in my car.


----------



## DanLyke (Feb 8, 2007)

I've got a Nissan Maxima with roof racks and two spare sheets of CDX to protect the veneers on any sheet goods I buy. Can't really carry sheetrock, but will easily carry a couple o' hundred bucks of ApplePly or veneered plywood for carcases, and since my shop is small I can't really process more than that at a time.

I expect to buy a used small beater pickup in a year or two to replace this one, because I don't have a commute any more, my sweety's new car will be the road trip car, and the only thing we'll use my vehicle for is lumber purchasing and hauling yard stuff.


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Every guy needs a truck.


----------



## jackd942 (Dec 19, 2007)

Gotta have a truck and trailer personally…but that said, if you really want a car, how bout a 10ft trailer and a small trailer hitch? I've seen people pull ski boats behind smaller cars.


----------



## oldskoolmodder (Apr 28, 2008)

My full sized Trail Blazer does a fine job of carrying anything less than a sheet inside, if I have to, with back seats folded down (though they don't go flat). On top, I can strap sheets of plywood if I need to, but my Brother keeps his 7×12 foot trailer at my house so I can just use that if I need to haul plywood or drywall.

I've also been known to use the Wifes' little Kia Sportage to haul small things in, or on top of.

I've got this idea in my jumbled thoughts of making a wood carrier (more for sheet goods) that will fit on top of the Trail Blazer.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I usually have The Lumberyard cut the plywood to a size it will fit in the van. Usually a rip at 2', but maybe two crosscuts at 32" or so. I've carried 6 sheets of 3/4" ply by cutting off at least 2' from the end and then putting it in the van.

I bought a battery (Lithium Ion) skill saw that allows me to cut down the ply if the lumberyard doesn't have a panel saw. Lumber is stowed on the roof rack of the van. it usually collapse down to the sheet metal when loaded.

I borught 12' long Corian home that way. The longest piece was 105" and was on edge between the front seets. The read door still closed.


----------



## Moai (Feb 9, 2009)

4 cyl make wonders !


----------



## BillyUP (Dec 30, 2007)

I live half the time in a small town in the North Georgia Mountains, where if you don't have a Gun or a Pick-Up, they will get you one. It's a way of life! Also you can not have a standard exaust system;must make a little sound! Kind of makes you feel like "Dirty Harry" riding around town.
While in the high mountains of Colorado, we use a jeep and a flat bed trailer. Those people are too beset with themselves, it doesn't matter.
The importance of your need will determine how you get it home.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Actually, if you live in Georgia and don't have a gun or a pickup, you will be accused of being a communist or a Yankee. I use my 6 1/2 foot bed truck. If it's raining, I have a 6×10 enclosed trailer. Of course at 5.9L I burn through a little bit of gas, but I can get from point A to B pretty quick.


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

I have a Silverado, and it actually is great on gas. I'm getting 20 in the city.


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

I only have one vehicle…................A Dodge Dakota clubcab….......Haul lumber anytime I need to. Wife did tell me though…......"If you had a car you could quit buying lumber".......... so I keep on truckin….......lol


----------



## Woodchuck1957 (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice lookin Dodge ClosetGuy. CabinetMaster, keep on truckin ? Your showing your age dude.


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm on my second Dodge Ram 1500. As gas prices increased, in 2006 I traded my '01 for a new Dodge Laramie 1500 Hemi with the multiple Displacement Engine. In a nutshell, when you drive steady with a lighter load, 4 cylinders cut out and your mileage increases. Last Summer as gasoline topped $4 per gallon I altered my driving habits and found that by staying withing the 70 mile speed limit, I was able to get 20 miles per gallon, even with the bed fairly well loaded. In fact on one 200 mile trip on highways with a 55 mph limit, I got 21.3 mpg.

I still have all the features of a full size truck that I need, including 20" tires and four wheel drive. As I make the 1400 mile long haul between Gainesville Florida and the Upper Peninsula, this better mileage keeps more cash in my pocket, rather than in the Arabs.


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

I have a ford taurus. I use homemade roof racks. composed of a one by four with a 1/8" steelplate inlayed into it to keep it ridgid. with 3 inch suction cups on each end. they are not pretty, but they are functionable.


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

I have an 1998 Camry with a roof rack with a 4×8 sheet of 3/4 ply bolted on. That's where I carry most of my sheet goods. By folding down seats and pass throughs I am able to carry dimensional lumber. I also have a small trailer (4×5) that I can haul odds and end in; bales of insulation most recently. 
For larger projects that requires less discriminating choices of wood, I pay the up charge for delivery. Usually end up fighting about some of the stock that is delivered.


----------



## laflaone (Apr 28, 2008)

I have an old ford taurus. Combine that with a bolt on trailer hitch from JC Whitney, and a 4×8 trailer from them or harbor freight, and you are in business. You have a combination of a pickup truck when you want it, and the comfort of a sedan when you don't.


----------



## tooldad (Mar 24, 2008)

I once was like laflaone. My car out of college was a 1990 taurus. I could fit a 2ft wide piece of ply between the fenders and bungee the trunk. I then got a homemade 5×8 trailer with a $150 hitch on my taurus and that worked until 2001 when I got my first truck, f150 with a short box. Now 3 trucks later, I am in an 06 f150 after getting rid of the 04 diesel at 150k and $5 a gal. Still wish I had that 8ft bed, but with a 6×12 flatbed and a 7×16 enclosed I can haul most. At one time I had 5 trailers licensed to me at the same time. I got my first trailer in 1998 and have had 10 since. Does that sound like a problem? However I am down to 3 now, the 6×12 flat, 7×16 enclosed and the boat, but you can't really count the boat trailer.


----------



## FJPetruso (Mar 29, 2008)

I've had pick-ups & full size blazers before. Right now I have 2 Blazers, a four door & a ZR2. I like them because they drive more like an automobile & still have room for some larger items. When I need to pick up 4X8 sheet goods or long items I use a Harbor Freight flat bed trailer. For camping & hauling household stuff I've made a knock down box with a fold-in-half top that is inserted into the stake pockets & is held in place with ratchet straps. I use it as a flat bed for picking up my lumber most of the time. It holds nearly a ton & is light weight & easy to move around. When knocked down the trailer tongue folds down & the trailer can be leaned up in the garage. It's been working great for me for years. Here's a link to the HF trailer & a photo.

HF Trailer


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I have a "65 f-250 390CI (only part not factory) Gets 13 mpg empty and 12 mpg with a cord of wet fir. I get to work in a car but play in the truck, hunting, fishing gettin' wood!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I have always had a p/u or van for work. I have seen a trailer that folds to about 2 feet wide at Sears. If I didn't have a P/U, I thought it would be the perfect thing to pull with a small car and be easily stored.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

In my 2006 Toyota Sienna Van if the items are less that 6' long and/or the weather is bad. I measured the width before I bought the van, 4' wide. In nice weather I use my '95 Chevy 1/2 ton with a 6 foot bed. My truck runs and looks like new so why get a newer one? The Sienna gets around 30mpg if you don't drive fast and I'm retired so slow (55mph) can be an option. The truck gets 15mpg at best but it's just a short haul truck so it doesn't really matter.


----------



## pitchnsplinters (Dec 26, 2008)

My 2004 Chevy Impala pulls a 5' x 8' trailer with ease. The trailer affords me greater capacity than my old full-size pick-up. And for the few times I really ever used my truck, I have a very comfortable ride with significantly better gas mileage for 95% of the time. A lightly used Impala costs $10-12k, a similarly slightly used full size pickup costs 60-100% more. The trailer cost me less than $1500 brand new.

Never thought I would give up my pick-up, but in retrospect I made a good decision (for me).


----------



## miles125 (Jun 8, 2007)

Whats a car? One dem things with a back seat you might need twice a year?


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

After I get to the place to pick up lumber with my van, I just fold down the back seat, remove the two bucket seats, load up the lumber and/or plywood, lay the two bucket seats on top of the lumber, close door and away I go. Every thing is covered if the weather is bad. Never had a pick-up or trailer.


----------



## freedhardwoods (May 11, 2008)

spaids,
You say that your pickup is getting a little old. Is there something wrong with it? If not, why get rid of it?

This is what I drive everywhere. I paid $300 for it. 84 model, no a/c or ps, looks like crap, but it runs great.










I have another pickup I use to haul heavy loads with. I bought it new…... 31 years ago.


----------



## Planeman (Aug 9, 2008)

Well, I guess I'll chirp up here.

Due to my business needs I had to have a mid-sized sedan for most of my life. You wouldn't believe what I have hauled and where those cars have been taken on fishing trips. I have always carried a cloth bag in the trunk of the car containing (1) lengths of 1/4" nylon braided rope, (2) an old sleeping bag, and (3) some "S" hooks. The old sleeping bag was for padding the load so the paint on the side or roof of the car wouldn't be harmed. The "S" hooks were for hooking onto various areas of the car, usually the four corner areas beneath the bumpers, and the rope was to tie down the load. I have hung wood off the side of a car. across the top of a car, and beneath the car. The beneath-the-car method is the most interesting. It was taught to me at a metal warehouse where I had bought some lengths of 10 ft. steel tubing and was trying to figure how I was going to get it home. The tubing was laid down together on the pavement and I drove over it lengthwise. The tubing was then tied to the bumpers at the front and back, lifting off the pavement. It worked beautifully! I have hauled long wood strips and boards this way too. There are many ways of lashing 4' x 8' sheets of plywood to the car roof. The first time I was faced with this I added four C-clamps to my bag. I could stack three or four sheets of plywood on top of the car (with the sleeping bag beneath) and clamp the four plywood corners together tightly. The C-clamps then gave me a place to tie on the ropes. I have even moved two large 6-drawer file cabinets by lashing them to the roof. Give me plenty of rope and I can haul almost anything with a car.

Now that I'm retired I have traded in the car for a truck.

Rufus


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Don't know how others do it….I go east on 82 then north on 259 out to the country to my place. By the way, I do that in my truck


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

stack it on top of the Honda, GMC, Ford,etc., on top of two ropes, each rope goes from back seat to back seat across the roof, another from front seat to front seat over the roof. Place enough timber on the roof of the accrod, the civic, the Neon until the roof metal slightly bends under the wieght of the lumber and or plywood. Take the four dangling ends of rope and throw them over the other side, on top of the lumber. Feel

Open all four doors of the sedan, get in the drivers seat and grab all four rope ends and pull them tight into the car and winch down on the ropes. Close first door with force while holding ropes, close second through fourth doors. The pinching action of the rope when the door is slamed on it, winches the ropes tight….?

Then drive slow and maybe stay off the highways?


----------



## randal (Dec 25, 2008)

I'd never owned a truck until 1999. My wife told me every car we had I tried to turn into a truck, with boards sticking out of the trunk, tied to the top, etc. Bought a F-150 in late '99 (2000 model). All I use it for is picking up wood, delivering projects, or hauling yard waste away, but it's great to have. I've only got 26,000 miles on it, but it's paid for and very convenient when I need to pick up sheet goods.


----------



## DocK16 (Mar 18, 2007)

I live in WV where the truck to adlut male ratio is 1.5 to 1.


----------



## tts0lid (Jan 13, 2011)

I have a 40 miles one way commute to work, so I've been driving a ford focus hatchback to save on gas. I can fit boards up to 8 feet long no problem. i don't know what i'll do when it comes time to get sheet goods. i'm thinking about buying and old clunker of a truck that i could pay cash for and work on just for local trips for wood/fishing/whatever.

could also stock up on plywood and rent a truck for a day to move it all.


----------



## oldworld124 (Mar 2, 2008)

This is how my last load of wood got delivered to the shop.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Harbor Freight has a fold-up 4' x 8' trailer that … one day … I WILL buy.

Meanwhile, I have the store cut down my sheet good, and … if I need full sheets or a big load of lumber … their delivery charge is pretty reasonable.


----------



## Steve_B (Oct 30, 2009)

2006 Ford E-150 cargo van. The only way for me. Don't care if it starts raining on the way home. It also doubles as a storage shed if I give out before it's empty. I had an E-250 originally. The 150 rides a bit better when empty. The best part is they both came full of shelving and cabinets. Those were removed and moved to the parts room in the pole barn.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

I use the truck for 90% of my wood hauling. My wife is on her second Dodge 1500 truck. It was her choice when the first one was totalled three years ago. I have a mini-van that takes smaller width pieces and lengths up to 9 ft., slid under the seats up to the front dash. 
Sorry, I have had my fill of small vehicles. If we were in the 95 Escort when we had the wreck, we probably wouldn't be here. The truck saved us. From the windshield forward, the BMW was gone!


----------



## cranbrook2 (May 28, 2006)

This is my wood hauler


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

I know someone alredy said mail order or delivery.


----------



## Rileysdad (Jun 4, 2009)

My wife made me sell my Chevy Silverado because we'd sometime need to trade vehicles and she hated driving it. So I got a Honda Pilot. It's got 48 1/2" between the wheel wells, so I can get a sheet of plywood in there, but there's only 6' of length. If I need full sheets, I borrow a truck. 8' boards will fit between the front seats.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

This is a very interesting mod for midsize or small trucks.


----------



## flipflop (Jan 20, 2009)

Just get a car and buy a little trailer to tag behind it. Or get an F350 diesel with a long bed and a 8,000lb 16ft trailer like I have and suck it up. I get 21 mpg not to bad


----------



## HallTree (Feb 1, 2008)

This post started over 670 days ago and at that time I had a van that would take a few sheets of 4×8. I no longer have the van. I now have a ford Taurus that the rear seats fold now. When I need plywood, I buy the smaller size or have the store cut it. I then do the final cutting after I get home and I also do not have to handle the 4×8. Works good for me.


----------



## SteveMI (May 19, 2009)

I have a 1992 F-150 long bed 4×4 for short trips to the big box stores locally. At 9 mpg it works out alright.

For distance runs I use a long wheelbase 2005 minivan. Between the Michigan weather in winter and a 200 mile round trip to my lowest cost lumber mill it is great. Just went Monday for 130 board feet. Put 10' lengths up to 11" wide down the center flat and 8' lengths on each side behind the front seats. Just needed to fold the seats into the floor. It got 27 mpg going there and 23 mpg loaded coming back.

Like it was said above, if it is raining, snowing or your just worn out, you can leave it inside the vehicle until the conditions change.

I've had the wood delivered before, but have had some issues with the mill staff sorting the widths to give me the most yield. You have to give them a range of widths and if they keep at the widest, then you have paid for more cutoff than necessary.

Steve.


----------



## JonathanG (Jan 18, 2010)

I currently have a Jeep Cherokee. Not ideal for large sheet goods by any means, or for anything longer than about 8-feet.

I guess it all depends on how big your average load is, and what it consists of, material-wise?

If you only make a couple of larger trips/year, you might want to consider renting a truck from HD, if you have one close by, or even borrowing one from a friend/neighbor, in exchange for something. Sometimes you just can't beat the barter system!


----------

